

Talent shortage? What talent shortage? - fijal
http://lostinjit.blogspot.com/2011/12/talent-shortage-what-talent-shortage.html

======
kls
Good article, the most important being, their is not a talent shortage, their
is just a shortage of talent that is willing to give up themselves to join
your organization, letting people be themselves attracts talented people to
your organization.

It also shows why the whole H1B thing is crap. Companies hiring is completely
one sided, and on their terms. The H1B program is more of their terms. Locking
labor into regional markets and therefore ably to constrain that labor and
that labors compensation. Contrast that will a company that allows remote
work, and they have no need for the H1B argument, they can literately access
that talent on that talents terms. They have happier employees and those
employees don't feel like they are a slave to the machine.

I actually used to be an opponent of remote work when it was in it's infancy,
I thought it would isolate individuals and disconnect the vision of the
company. My view on the subject over time has turned around as I now see that
it created happier individuals that are willing to contribute more effort than
is required of them. Technologies such as Skype have done a lot to prevent the
disconnectedness that I thought remote work would create.

~~~
sleight42
Totally. It's ridiculous, the number of companies that aren't open to remote
workers! If you want top people, you have to make some concessions! Demanding
that every employee "take one for the team" to relocate is foolish.

~~~
randomdata
I've been telecommuting for a decade now. Before that, I grew up on a farm
where everyone I was surrounded with also worked from home. Working in an
office, or other away-from-home location, is a _very_ strange concept to me.

With that said, it seems like this is something that is easily sorted by the
market. If top talent want to work from remote locations, top talent will make
telecommuting-friendly businesses rise to hire even more workers.

If the on-site businesses hiring B and C players, for lack of a better
description, are still winning in the marketplace, perhaps it is the
telecommuting that is the downfall?

~~~
fijal
I don't think it works that way. People who are good at coding are not
necesarilly people who are good at creating businesses (not always, but
usually).

~~~
randomdata
Sorry if I didn't make myself clear.

My post was made under the common assumption that top
developers/engineers/etc. drive the success of the business just as much as
the business people. It is why companies go looking to hire the very best
programmers, engineers, etc. Otherwise everyone would hire the not-so-good,
but inexpensive people.

If we assume the top people are choosing to telecommute, yet the best
companies do not allow telecommuters, it means that those businesses are
succeeding in spite of not having the very best people.

Since telecommuting is still not common in our industry, either:

A. Not hiring top employees does not impact the success of a business. In
fact, top businessmen might have a better chance of success hiring poorer
talent.

\- or -

B. Telecommuting is preventing some companies, that would otherwise be
successful, from succeeding.

\- or -

C. Top talent would rather work on-site, and are choosing to work for the
companies that support that kind of culture instead.

------
veyron
Why would you censor BS as B*shit?

~~~
lucian1900
Possibly because he's not a native English speaker.

